# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  ¿De verdad tiene Lockheed Martin un reactor de fusión nuclear?

## F. Lázaro

No había visto este artículo... cuanto menos curioso.




> http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20141021/a...410211702.html
> 
> *¿De verdad tiene Lockheed Martin un reactor de fusión nuclear?*
> 
> *La compañía de defensa dice que en cinco años tendrá listo el prototipo para obtener energía de fusión, un sueño para el planeta, pero su anuncio ha sido recibido con escepticismo.*
> 
> j. de j. @judithdj / MADRID
> Día 21/10/2014 - 18.38h
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (12-feb-2015),Jonasino (07-feb-2015),REEGE (08-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Me has dejado muy intrigado con este tema tan interesante. Voy a investigar un poco sobre el mismo. Gracias

----------


## Jonasino

> Skunk Works revela compacto Reactor de Fusión Detalles
> Lockheed Martin tiene como objetivo desarrollar prototipo de reactor compacto de cinco años, la unidad de producción en 10
> 15 de octubre 2014 de Guy Norris | Aviation Week & Space Tecnología
> 
>       Escondido en las profundidades secretas de los Skunk Works, un Lockheed Martin equipo de investigación ha estado trabajando en silencio en un concepto de la energía nuclear que creen que tiene el potencial para cumplir, si no eventualmente disminuir, la demanda insaciable del mundo por el poder.
> 
> Apodado el reactor de fusión compacta (CFR), el dispositivo es conceptualmente más seguro, más limpio y más potente que los sistemas mucho más grandes, actuales nucleares que dependen de la fisión, el proceso de división de los átomos para liberar energía. Fundamentalmente, por ser "compacto" Lockheed cree su concepto escalable también será lo suficientemente pequeño y práctico para aplicaciones que van desde la nave espacial interplanetaria y barcos comerciales a las centrales eléctricas de la ciudad. Incluso puede revivir el concepto de grandes aeronaves, de propulsión nuclear que casi nunca requiere de reabastecimiento ideas de las cuales fueron abandonadas en gran medida hace más de 50 años a causa de los peligros y las complejidades involucradas con reactores de fisión nuclear.
> 
> El equipo de Pruebas CFR, Dirigido por Thomas McGuire (izquierda), se centra en la contención de plasma Despues De Exitosos Experimentos de confinamiento de Iones magnetizados. Crédito: Eric Schulzinger / Lockheed Martin
> ...




Fuente:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se ha dicho ya tantas veces que se tenía un reactor de Fusión nuclear, que hasta que no lo vea en funcionamiento no será creible. 
Aunque ciertamente se está avanzando últimamente mucho en la ciencia, y sobre todo en la ciencia nuclear. Si se llegase a esto, desde luego sería un grandisimo avance que resolvería el problema energético(o lo agravaría), para todos. 

Solo no queda esperar.

----------


## Jonasino

Esperemos que todavia nos toque algo, porque eso de "para entonces todos calvos" no me gusta nada

----------


## Jonasino

> Lunes, 9 de febrero de 2015 
> Luis Sedano acaba de impartir
> un curso sobre fusión nuclear en la
> Escuela de Ingeniería de Minas,
> Energía y Materiales de Oviedo.
> Este avilesino emigrado a Cataluña
> en la juventud está al frente de
> una consultoría sobre esta tecnología
> en plena expansión industrial,
> ...


selection.pdf

Fuente: La Nueva España

----------

